# Mount / CD-rom problem

## Aonoa

Hello,

I noticed that if I mount my cdrom drive, I'm unable to eject the drive (after an unmount).

Even if I just do mount, then unmount.. it completely locks my drive which sucks.

Can anyone help me resolve this?

Many thanks,

Eonic

----------

## klieber

 *eonic wrote:*   

> I noticed that if I mount my cdrom drive, I'm unable to eject the drive (after an unmount).

 

Do you mean you can't eject it manually (by pressing the button on the cdrom) or you can't eject it by using the 'eject' command?

If it's the latter, you have to emerge the 'eject' command first:

```
emerge eject
```

If it's the former, are you using anything like automount or supermount?

--kurt

----------

## Aonoa

Hey,

I never used the eject command, I tried to manually eject and it would not.  Nor am I using automount or supermount, just regular mount.

I figured out what it was though, I noticed that when I started BitchX it caused activity from my cd-rom and tried again without BitchX started.   Then my cd-rom worked as normal.

Odd, huh.  I guess I don't know enough about BitchX or it is bugged.

Thanks,

Eonic

----------

